# Jaap Stam



## AntaniPioco (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Jaap Stam
Nazionalità: olandese
Altezza: 191 cm
Peso: 90 kg

Dopo un inizio di carriera passato in varie squadre olandesi, raggiunge la notorietà nelle file del psv tra il 1996 e il 1998, esperienza che gli valse l'interessamento del manchester united, che lo acquistò, e dove vinse diversi campionati inglesi, oltre alla celebre champions league del 1999, vinta nel recupero e che giocò da titolare.
Passò alla Lazio nel 2001, squadra in cui vinse una coppa italia nel 2004, giocando tuttavia la conquistata supercoppa nel milan in cui si trasferì la stessa estate, che gli permise di aggiungere al suo palmarès anche la supercoppa italiana, partita che lo presentò al pubblico di san siro.
Giocò due stagioni intense al milan (seppur condizionate da qualche infortunio), difesore fortissimo fisicamente e tatticamente, segnò di testa il gol del vantaggio nell'andata dei quarti di finale della sfortunata champions league 2004/2005 contro l'inter, persa ai rigori contro il liverpool. Passò un'altra stagione ad alti livelli al milan, ma per motivi personali tornò in olanda nel 2006/2007, annata quest'ultima che sancì il suo ritiro dal calcio giocato.*

gol a 1:20





che ricordi legati a questo giocatore, una potenza unica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Potenza, la prima cosa che mi viene in mente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

uno dei difensori più forti di sempre...peccato che non ha vinto con noi la Champions del 2007...non si è mai fatto mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno

ma qualcuno si ricorda questo episodio??
Vedi l'allegato 866

Vedi l'allegato 867


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> uno dei difensori più forti di sempre...peccato che non ha vinto con noi la Champions del 2007...non si è mai fatto mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno
> 
> ma qualcuno si ricorda questo episodio??
> Vedi l'allegato 866
> ...


Pane per i denti di Ibra o forse pane per i denti di Jaap...


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Giocatore strepitoso ma per quel che ha fatto al Milan non è assolutamente da Hall of Fame per me


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Giocatore strepitoso ma per quel che ha fatto al Milan non è assolutamente da Hall of Fame per me



è stato 2 anni, ma ha lasciato il segno


----------



## prebozzio (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il terrore negli occhi dell'avversario


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il terrore negli occhi dell'avversario



a 0:11 mi sembra che gli ha detto pezzo di m...a


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Parente deve essersi cagat o sotto...

Comunque era un difensore completo, tirava anche le punizioni, faceva il terzino, forte di testa, oggi sarebbe il difensore più forte della A.

Milan e Juve avevano dei difensori da urlo...


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Magari lui al posto di Zapata


----------



## hiei87 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Giocatore mostruoso. Uno dei difensori che mi hanno più esaltato negli ultimi anni...credo di non aver mai visto nessuno così difficile da saltare nell'uno contro uno, considerando che abbinava a una fisicità spaventosa una grande velocità e un'ottimo senso della posizione. Ricordo la doppia sfida fantascientifica con Ronaldinho nella semifinale del 2006, con Jaappone che riuscì a limitare fortemente il brasiliano, al culmine della sua carriera.
Concordo però sul fatto che per quanto abbia fatto al Milan possa essere un po' esagerato considerarlo da hall of fame. E' arrivato a fine carriera e, soprattutto nei primi mesi, non ha reso esattamente al 100% (sia chiaro, il 50% di Stam vale il doppio del 100% dei nostri attuali difensori). Resta comunque un grande, tra i migliori esponenti di una generazione di centrali fenomenale...


----------



## Djici (5 Ottobre 2013)

stam... o quando il milan era il milan... quando prendeva un giocatore incredibile anche solo per impedire alla concorrenza di migliorare...
avevamo serginho-maldini-nesta-cafu e andiamo a prendere stam... una cosa pazzesca.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Ottobre 2013)

eravamo talmente forti a quei tempi che per trovargli spazio ancelotti certe volte lo metteva terzino. 

che tempi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> eravamo talmente forti a quei tempi che per trovargli spazio ancelotti certe volte lo metteva terzino.
> 
> che tempi.


Cafu, Stam, Maldini, Costacurta, Nesta...


----------



## rossovero (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jappone  I motivi personali per cui è tornato in Olanda mi pare che fossero legati alla crescita delle sue 4 figlie.  Non so in olandese ma Stamm in tedesco significa TRONCO!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cafu, Stam, Maldini, Costacurta, Nesta...



Cafù, Maldini, Nesta, Stam penso sia stata la difesa più forte di tutti i tempi

P:S: ma nessuno si ricorda quell'episodio contro Ibra?


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Gran gran difensore...


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Jappone  I motivi personali per cui è tornato in Olanda mi pare che fossero legati alla crescita delle sue 4 figlie.  Non so in olandese ma Stamm in tedesco significa TRONCO!



Tornò per ragioni famigliari, comunque sia aveva anche i suoi anni, di fatto in Olanda poi non giocò tanto, una sola annata.


----------



## runner (7 Ottobre 2013)

quanto ci serviresti!!

a proposito come tecnico sta facendo qualcosa?


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2013)

Dovrebbe essere nello staff dell'Ajax credo...


----------



## runner (8 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere nello staff dell'Ajax credo...



si ho visto adesso...

beh potrebbe fare al caso nostro se si rivelasse un buon tecnico coi ragazzi....

al di là del Gallo e e del Berlu se Stam ti chiede un giocatore glielo prendi subito per paura che ti faccia diventare biondo....hahahaaa!!


----------



## chicagousait (9 Ottobre 2013)

Che giocatore 

Quanto ci farebbe comodo uno come lui. Credo che anche adesso sarebbe più forte della nostra difesa messa insieme


----------



## O Animal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lo vorrei al posto di Tassotti ad allenare la nostra difesa... Altro che allenamenti, gli basterebbe guardarli negli occhi prima della partita per fargli stringere le chiappe e non far passare nemmeno una palla...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui si che era un signor difensore, come si deve, forte e con gli attributi, sempre all'altezza. Imponente


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Ottobre 2013)

Non è un po' esagerato inserirlo nella Hall of Fame?


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è un po' esagerato inserirlo nella Hall of Fame?



Decisamente. Altrimenti ci sarebbero centinaia di elementi da inserire.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Ottobre 2013)

però mamma mia che difensore, gli attaccanti avversari tremavano solo ad avvicinarsi..


----------



## runner (9 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Decisamente. Altrimenti ci sarebbero centinaia di elementi da inserire.



dai però da noi ha fatto storia oltre che reparto da solo.....hahahhaaaa!!

diciamo che è una Hall of Fame simpatica


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Decisamente. Altrimenti ci sarebbero centinaia di elementi da inserire.



Per dire, se c'è Stam, ci deve essere anche Van Bommel.


----------



## arcanum (11 Ottobre 2013)

Con uno Stam allenatore sparirebbero creste, tinte per capelli, autoscatti su social network e gente che cammina in campo.

Voglio immaginarlo nello spogliatoio in una situazione tipo sergente Hartman in Full Metal Jacket coi giocatori in riga, rasatura d'obbligo per tutti, e megacazziatone a 2 cm dalla faccia per ognuno...



...questo solo per un'amichevole contro la selezione del Trentino Alto Adige.


----------



## 2515 (12 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Con uno Stam allenatore sparirebbero creste, tinte per capelli, autoscatti su social network e gente che cammina in campo.
> 
> Voglio immaginarlo nello spogliatoio in una situazione tipo sergente Hartman in Full Metal Jacket coi giocatori in riga, rasatura d'obbligo per tutti, e megacazziatone a 2 cm dalla faccia per ognuno...
> 
> ...



si diceva la stessa roba di Gattuso eh, e col palermo ha strafallito pur avendo una squadra nettamente più forte delle altre.


----------



## arcanum (12 Ottobre 2013)

Gattuso secondo me non incute il timore di Jaap


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2013)

Non capisco perchè pensiate che nella vita di tutti i giorni sia una sorta di orco cattivo. E' una persona normalissima, il fatto che giocasse con grinta e fisicità non significa spacchi tutto e tutti fuori dal campo. Avete un'idea un pò distorta della persona.


----------



## rossovero (13 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè pensiate che nella vita di tutti i giorni sia una sorta di orco cattivo. E' una persona normalissima, il fatto che giocasse con grinta e fisicità non significa spacchi tutto e tutti fuori dal campo. Avete un'idea un pò distorta della persona.



Certamente è una persona normalissima, ma prima di farlo incaz.zare di sicuro ci pensi almeno 2 volte


----------



## Schism75 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Beh i due anni che é stato da noi ha reso veramente in maniera incredibile. Averlo avuto anche due anni prima, magari qualche soddisfazione in piú ce la saremmo tolta. Che difesa con maldini e nesta.


----------



## arcanum (13 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè pensiate che nella vita di tutti i giorni sia una sorta di orco cattivo. E' una persona normalissima, il fatto che giocasse con grinta e fisicità non significa spacchi tutto e tutti fuori dal campo. Avete un'idea un pò distorta della persona.



Neanche Gattuso fuori dal campo è un esaltato, che c'entra. Però se devo immaginare Stam che motiva la squadra o deve fare una tirata di orecchie a un giocatore, non so te, ma io non posso far altro che immaginarlo con le vene gonfie, lo sguardo truce e la faccia a 2 centimetri a urlare poche cose ma convincenti


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Ottobre 2013)

Di fronte a Stam, probabilmente anche Chuck Norris non sarebbe poi così tanto sicuro di sè.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Febbraio 2014)

Che poi oltre ad avere un fisico molto importante aveva ottimi piedi e ottima corsa.


----------

